# WHAT IS THIS???...I am stumped



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

Please see the attached picture. I have no idea what this is or what is causing it. It appears to be some sort of "bloom" on the inside of my tank. Curiously it starts where the light line hits the front and side glass. Neither my otto's or my plecostamus will touch it...is this some sort of algae? My water parameters are great with nitrates at about 10-15 PPM. I can scrape this off with my water changes but it seems to "grow" right back again in a couple of weeks. Help is appreciated.


----------



## NGosal (Jun 9, 2014)

Hmmm looks weird. Maybe some kinda bacteria. I'm not sure.


----------



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

I have the same issue in my 32 gallon and sometimes a few of my 10s. I have to use a razor blade to scrape it off, as a normal algae scrubber won't work for me.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Type of algae. Perhaps your light is on too long


----------



## islandpets (Jun 21, 2013)

What is your PH/GH/KH measuring at?


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

PH is 7.2, GH is 3 and KH is 3...I have now found out it is type of algae... I let it "grow" for a couple of weeks and it began to get fuzzy and turned green. It is simple to remove with a scraper and an algae scrubber, however I would like to avoid it happening again and again. I have reduced the amount of food I am feeding my fish and doing more frequesnt water changes and I will see if that makes a difference...trying to control nitrates and see if I can reduce them a little bit...would that be the best way to go? I thought my plants would do a better job of controlling my nitrate levels however they dont seem to do much to control the nitrate levels....Am I even on the right track here?


----------

